# best cardio machine ??



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Apart from the treadmill what is the next best cardio machine to use


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

X-trainer


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the Guantlet.....it is revolving stairs by far the hardest cardio equipment around


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

PScarb said:


> the Guantlet.....it is revolving stairs by far the hardest cardio equipment around


*Got to agree with you there, they are killers.*


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

hulksta said:


> Apart from the treadmill what is the next best cardio machine to use


What way do you consider "best" ?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Phill said:


> What way do you consider "best" ?


I mean the best as in which is the best to burn the most calories


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

calories burnt is down to how you do cardio not the machine you use


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I find I burn alot more calories on the x-trainer in 10/15mins than on the bike or rower


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

it depends what intensity you use any machine

x


----------



## RobboVXR (Aug 21, 2008)

Is it better to use a cross-trainer before weights or after?!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I always do my cardio after weights mate. Dont wanna use all your energy up when your lifting weights


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hulksta, I find your question a little confusing.

You asked for the best cardio machine but the refered to burning calories.

Are you after building your cardiovascular threshold or burning fat?

If you want to improve fitness and get a great cardiovascular work out then I love the rower. Upper body combined with lower is always better IMO. But the daddy has to be something god gave us for free...

Water! You cant beat 20 lengths of proper front crawl for heart and lungs.

For burning fat, X Trainer is good because the intensity can be kept very low targeting the 'Fat burning zone'. I got to say if your trying to lose some excess fat go in the morning before you eat and you will really notice the difference. Works wonders for me.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I mean for burning fat Brawn. I have been using the x trainer cause i find all the other machines brings out my sore knees. X trainer is kind to my knees. lol


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bad joints brah? Get your harris on the pool. No pain in the pool and it helps balance your whole body out after all that joint crushing exercise. floating is so good for the body.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

maybe in the summer mate. Defo not in this cold weather...I hate cold water. lol


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd have to agree with the pool if you boost up and down the pool and don't fanny about.

It won't burn the most fat compared to some gym machines but by god is it easy on all body parts.

You say 'maybe in the summer' don't you have indoor pools where you live? :becky:


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mikeelarge said:


> I'd have to agree with the pool if you boost up and down the pool and don't fanny about.
> 
> It won't burn the most fat compared to some gym machines but by god is it easy on all body parts.
> 
> You say 'maybe in the summer' don't you have indoor pools where you live? :becky:


That's what I thought.

That's what old people say ''ohh not the weather for swimming'' ucking boiling in my local swimming baths!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

swimming pool in my gym but the water is still freezing....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i went to gym recently which had a revolving climbing wall which could be construed as an advanced stair climber as you use youre arms also, n fcuk me does it work youre grip!

saying that i cant stand these whats the best way threads soz..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

RobboVXR said:


> Is it better to use a cross-trainer before weights or after?!


 after short warm up, weights should should be done before any cardio ... there are many benfits to this ...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Alot of people say walking is good but I dont lose as much weight walking as I do a 30min bike ride 2 or 3 x a week


----------



## John-w (Jun 24, 2013)

brawn said:


> Hulksta, I find your question a little confusing.
> 
> You asked for the best cardio machine but the refered to burning calories.
> 
> ...


just wondered what you mean by the last paragraph, eeping the intensity low?

you saying to do (say the cross trainer) the exercise steady/slow for a long period, to target the fat burning zone? and also not to eat, would eating tuna or really high protein and no fat/carbs be ok? (to preserve muscle) or would eating protein after doing a hour of hard cardio be ok?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Any cardio is good cardio, the machine or exercise of choice is up to the individual.

Personally my choice has always been the stationery bike, the rowing machine and stwpper would burn more calories because you worked harder but I only wanted moderate intensity.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

ive found cycling to be good on a real bike as the natural inclines declines etc help and test you at times.


----------



## williamsamuelson1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I resorted to the xtrainer to avoid impact issue on my bad back.

Worked a treat and you can really give it some without tearing the muscles down.

You can negotiate between your arm/leg involvement to suit you - plus find the "fat burning zone" as it's listed (assuming you keep a track of your heart rate).

Personally overall, to get a real sweat on, the rower is top notch.

it's only for real warriors though


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

what is the "fat burning zone"


----------



## getbigger11 (Jun 10, 2011)

PScarb said:


> the Guantlet.....it is revolving stairs by far the hardest cardio equipment around


I agree ****ing horrible during but after you are just done


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What you said is tru Matt, walking is the lowest intensity cardio there is.

If you walk or run a mile you burn the same BUT if you run for the same length of time you walked you'll have covered more distance so burned more calories.

It's the same on the bike, you've worked harder doing that than walking hence more calories burned.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

London1976 said:


> maybe in the summer mate. Defo not in this cold weather...I hate cold water. lol


the pools are heated and you will be very hot when swimming.


----------

